# Amateur Comic Book Competition



## ankou (Sep 9, 2010)

Calling all amateur artists we are inviting you to join our 1st Amateur Comicbook Competition. The theme of our competition is "Reinventing Comics". Sign up @ www.comickitchen.com and start uploading your original comics, graphic novel, and/or manga. Be sure to check out our rules and regulation page for more details.

Hurry up, deadline of submission is on Sept 30th. See you there!

Thanks!
Comickitchen Team


----------



## Asswings (Sep 9, 2010)

Huh?


----------

